# ein Hallo in die Runde...



## einfachichKO (13. Juli 2013)

...ich wünsche einen schönen guten Morgen/schönen guten Tag...

Nach dem wir, meine Freundin und meine Wenigkeit,  vor kurzem ebenfalls mit dem "Teichbau" begonnen haben, hat es uns auch "gepackt" das Fieber. 
Es sind vom Anlegen bis Dato schon ein paar Wochen vergangen und nach einer Weile wollte ich einfach mal beginnen mich mit ebenfalls infizierten aus zu tauschen und was bleibt da besseres als ein Forum?
Ich habe schonmal ein paar Bilder hochgeladen, sind aber noch nicht alle und würde das dann nach  und nach noch erweitern. Unser Teich ist nur ein sehr kleiner Gartenteich an dem wir uns ein wenig erfreuen wollen, wir haben nicht vor ne großartige Koianlage zu bauen, also alles in kleinem Rahmen und nur zur Entspannung gedacht.
Nach dem ersten Anlegen, als soweit alles fast fertig war, hatten wir uns zu allem Ärger ein Loch eingefangen, so das wir Wasser verloren hatten, das hiess das wir die ganze Schoße fast von vorne beginnen mussten, hatten aber Glück und wir haben das Loch im oberen drittel schliesslich gefunden und konnten es wieder reparieren. Nun ja, jetzt sind wir soweit wo wir uns so langsam wirklich dran erfreuen können. 

Ich freu mich schon jetzt auf eienn regen Austausch mit viel gegenseitigen Tips, in diesem Sinne wir lesen uns...

Und wie gesagt, weitere Bilder folgen noch in den nächsten Tagen...


----------



## Eva-Maria (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: ein Hallo in die Runde...*

Moin und willkommen im Forum!
Habe mir gerade Dein Profil angeschaut... da steht 2800 Liter und ein ordentlicher Besatz an Fischen, die dazu auch noch sehr vermehrungsfreudig sind......
Ich will Dich nicht vergrätzen, aber mir scheint dass Du 2 Optionen hast
a) Teich vergrößern oder
b) einen teil der Fische weggeben...
Drück' Dir die Daumen, dass Du keine bösen Überraschungen erlebst... mit dem Teich/Besatz, so wie er jetzt ist.


----------



## MadDog (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: ein Hallo in die Runde...*

Hallo und :willkommen,

ich muss Eva-Maria zustimmen. Für den kleinen Teich hast du aber eine Menge Fische drin. Wie tief hast du den Teich den gemacht ?
Stelle doch schnellstens die Fotos ein, damit man sich besser Gedanken machen kann, wie man dir helfen kann.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## muh.gp (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: ein Hallo in die Runde...*

Hallo,

die Fotos findet Ihr im Album.

Die Tiefe ist mit 1,30 im grünen Bereich. Die Flachwasserzone hätte ich kleiner gestaltet um mehr Volumen zu bekommen.

Na ja, ist ja dein erster Teich, der nächste Ausbau kommt bestimmt. 

Zur Regulierung des Bestandes würde ich dir noch zu einem Sonnenbarsch raten. Aber eigentlich ist schon ziemlich viel Betrieb im Teich.

Ansonsten... Willkommen bei den Teichjüngern. Und insgesamt, eine gelungene Anlage!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Eva-Maria (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: ein Hallo in die Runde...*

hi Holger,
wie Du vll. weißt... für den "gemeinen Sonnenbarsch" bin ich immer zu haben 
Wir haben schließlich selber 2 davon in unserem Teich.
Jonny & Butch gehen aber nur auf Laich bzw. auf so 1 bis 1,5 cm lange Jungfische,
an die Großen trauen sie sich nicht mehr ran.
Und wenn ich mir im Profil den bereits vorhandenen Fischbestand hier anschaue,
dann komm' ich nicht umzu festzustellen, dass das Volumen mit 2800 Litern 
der Anzahl der Fische nicht Rechnung getragen wird....


----------



## muh.gp (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: ein Hallo in die Runde...*

Hallo Eva-Maria,

mit Regulierung habe ich ausschließlich an den zu erwartenden Nachwuchs gedacht. Und der wird bei der vorhandenen Zusammensetzung nicht lange auf sich warten lassen...

Bin deiner Meinung, ein bisschen weniger ist oft mehr. Vor allem wenn der Teich noch ganz frisch ist und sich noch nicht gefunden hat. 

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## fermate (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: ein Hallo in die Runde...*

Herzlich willkommen auch von mir!

Äh - bei 8 m² und einem tiefen Bereich von 1,30 m -
müssten das nicht mehr als 2800 l sein?

Wie hast du das denn gerechnet?

Liebe Grüße 
von Maren, 

_die übrigens ihr eigenes Teichvolumen nicht recht einschätzen kann._


----------



## einfachichKO (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: ein Hallo in die Runde...*

Hi moin moin...

...danke für das herzliche Aufnehmen...

Ihr seid wirklich der Meinung das zu viele Fische sind/werden könnten?
Mmmmh, also bis jetzt hat sich eigentlich noch nix getan in Sachen NAchwuchs 

Gerrechnet hab ich den Inhalt ganz einfach, beim anlegen des Teiches haben wir aus einer hier in der Nähe befindlichen Quelle, das Wasser geholt, im 1000 L Tank auf dem Anhänger, so konnten wir die Menge bequem ablesen...
Ok, je nach Wasserstand könnten es auch 3000 sein, oder jetzt z.B. hat es hier ein paar Tage nicht geregnet mit viel Sonnenschein, da ist der Wasserstand relativ viel gesunken 8-10 cm, wieviel das an Wasser ist was da vedunstet...keine Ahnung....vieleicht 300 L
Hier sind mal 2 Bilder die hab ich gestern oder vorgestern gemacht...


----------



## einfachichKO (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: ein Hallo in die Runde...*

Hier ist mal ein Bild von meiner Rasselbande im Wasser...


----------



## einfachichKO (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: ein Hallo in die Runde...*

Nachdem nun ein paar Tage vergangen sind, hier ein kleines update...

Obwohl noch nicht ganz fertiggestellt habe ich meine Bergkonstruktion mit kleinem Bachlauf/Wasserfall schon jetzt in Betrieb genommen. Das Wasser fällt zwar nicht ganz so spektakulär aber ich denke es sieht doch ganz ordentlich aus.

Da die Fliesgeschwindigkeit nicht gerade sehr hoch ist, würde ich gerne die kleinen Becken noch ein ganz klein wenig bepflanzen, damit es nicht so kahl und ein wenig Natürlicher wirkt, allerdings fehlt mir hierzu noch die zündende Idee mit welchen Pflanzen ich das bewerkstelligen könnte, vielleicht hat jemand einen Hinweis für mich, würde mich jedenfalls riesig darüber freuen...

Mein Gedanke für eine Bepflanzung  ist ja hier Niedrigwachsende Pflanzen die man auch im Flachwasser findet zu nehmen, z.B. __ Bachbunge, __ Sumpfdotterblume und/oder Sumpf-Vergissmeinnicht, diese würde ich dann entweder in kleine Pflanzkörbe oder in kleine Säckchen stellen  und das ganze dann, damit es nicht so auffällt in irgendeiner Form noch mit Sand oder Kies kaschieren, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das so funktioniert.
Was könnte ich hier am besten als Substrat verwenden?

Ein paar Bilder gibt es natürlich auch...


----------



## muh.gp (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: ein Hallo in die Runde...*

Hallo Horst,

deine Felsenlandschaft sieht sehr, sehr beeindruckend aus. Ganz toll!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## einfachichKO (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: ein Hallo in die Runde...*

Hallo Holger,

freut mich das Dir meine Konstruktion gefällt...


----------



## Michael H (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: ein Hallo in die Runde...*

Auch ein Hallo von mir

Finde den Bachlauf auch sehr Genial . Was haste da genommen zum Mauer´´´n ..?


----------



## einfachichKO (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: ein Hallo in die Runde...*

Hier hab ich mal ein kleines Video von dem "geplätscher"...


----------



## einfachichKO (12. Aug. 2013)

*AW: ein Hallo in die Runde...*

@Michael, sorry für meine späte Antwort auf Deine Frage, irgendwie ist das bei mir untergegangen.
Ich habe einen ganz normalen Zementmörtel genommen... 

Zeit für ein kleines Update und ein kleines Resümee des bisher geschehenen...

Aaaalso, es war einmal... nein... als blutiger Anfänger im Teichbau habe ich tatsächlich Blauäugig und naiv ein Loch ausgebuddelt

   
   
Folie rein getan und Wasser einlaufen lassen, Steine drumherum und eine kleine mickrige Bepflanzung angelegt, das ganze dann ein wenig hübsch trapiert und das wars dann.

   

Folge...

   

Ein ständiger Kampf und Krampf mit Algen... Tja, was tut ein verzweifelter Neuteichbesitzer in dem Fall?
Richtig, er setzt sich an den PC und bittet Tante Google um Rat, "Hilfe...! In meinem Teich habe ich dauernd Algen...  " Und so bin ich dann erst hier im Forum gelandet, nach anfänglichen Startproblemen habe ich hier eine MEnge gelernt und versuche derzeit meine Fehler die ich am Anfang mit dem Teichbau gemacht habe, aus zu merzen und durch neue zu ersetzen... 

Die ganze Konstruktion wurde mehr oder weniger umgekrempelt, den Kies am Grund habe ich mittlerweile weitestgehend mit Sand ergänzt oder komplett getauscht, viele Pflanzen sind mittlerweile dazu gekommen, auch ordentliche Portionen UW Pflanzen...

In diesem Bereich habe ich mittlerweile eine Ordentliche Portion Pflanzen stehen...

vorher...

 

und jetzt heute Morgen...

 

Noch so eine Aktion war der Wasserfall/Bachlauf, wie auch immer man das nennen darf/soll...
Nachdem anlegen war er ja noch recht nackig.

   

Die Taschenmäßigen Terrassen habe ich bewusst so angelegt, weil ich diese ja bepflanzen wollte. Geplant gemacht, hierzu habe ich mir Pflanzkörbe passend zurecht geschnitten und habe die diese dann mit Sand/Kies gefüllt und bepflanzt, eingesetzt habe ich __ Bachbunge, Sumpfvergissmeinnicht und __ Sumpfdotterblume.

         

Ich habe die Pflänzje auch ganz bewusst in Körbe gesetzt, da ich noch nicht so genau weiß was im Winter passiert wegen Eis und so weiter, im Falle eines Falles kann ich sie relativ einfach rausnehmen und umsetzen. Das Vergissmeinnicht und die Bachbunge gingen jetzt in knapp 2 Wochen ganz gut an und beginnen sich wohl zu fühlen, ich bin gespannt. Das Sumpfdotterblümchen mickert noch ein wenig vor sich hin...mal sehen vielleicht setze ich es in ein besseres Substrat, dafür muß ich mir wegen der Strömung noch Gedanken machen. Vielleicht in ein Säckchen, so das sie schön mit den Wurzeln eingepackt sind. Dann kann ich das ganze immer noch mit Sand und Kies trapieren...

Fortsetzung folgt bald...


----------



## jolantha (12. Aug. 2013)

*AW: ein Hallo in die Runde...*

Hallo Horst,
wie ich das sehe, bist Du ja jetzt fertig !!!!!
Also bitte mal bei mir am Wochenende auftauchen, und mir sooooo einen Wasserfall bauen 
Hast ja mittlerweile schon Übung . 
Ich spendier Dir auch ein


----------



## lotta (13. Aug. 2013)

*AW: ein Hallo in die Runde...*

Hallo Horst,
aber die blauen Plastiksäcke, 
Folie oder was auch immer das,  oberhalb der Kaskade ist ...  ,
kommen schon noch weg ... oder?

 ansonsten, finde ich ... hat sich die Arbeit echt gelohnt.
Ist wirklich sehr hübsch geworden.............
 und nun ab zu Jolantha


----------



## einfachichKO (13. Aug. 2013)

*AW: ein Hallo in die Runde...*

Hallo Jolantha, also ein Bier wird da nicht reichen...

@Sabine, klar kommt die Abdeckung noch weg, weil hier den ganzen Tag die Sonne draufknallt hab ich den Filter abgedeckt damit da nicht das Wasser in dem Plastikding unnötig aufgeheizt wird.
Im nächsten Jahr will ich auch den Durchlauf- gegen einen Druckfilter wechseln der dann weiter unterhalb eingesetzt wird.

Wie dann die Gestaltung oben des Berges aussehen wird weiß ich selbst noch nicht, das lass ich einfach auf mich zu kommen.
Es gibt da ja so eine verrückte Idee die mir im Kopf rumschwirrt. Wir leben hier in einem kleinen Dorf oberhalb des Rheines bei St. Goarshausen und drüben auf der anderen Rheinseite St. Goar, steht oben auf dem Felsen die Burg Rheinfels... 

    

  ich spiele ja mit dem Gedanke dieses Teil als Mini nachzubauen, allerdings weiß ich noch n icht wie ich das bewerkstelligen soll, da muß ich mir mal Gedanken drum machen.

Heute Morgen habe ich mal den Wasserlauf ein wenig genauer inspiziert, die Sumpfdotterblumen die meiner Meinung nach rumgemickert haben, hatten in Wirklichkeit die alten Blätter abgelegt und stattdessen neue Triebe entwickelt...

 

Nunja....ich werde weiter berichten...


----------

